# New bike hotness - Alma



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Got a new toy this morning - an Orbea Alma XC frame. Hard to convey how beautiful this thing is, all curves and perfect carbon shapes. I can't wait to build it up and ride it - I love my Orbea Scape, this has got to be even better!

Seeing as how this is ski season in Utah, we may have to make a trek to a non-snowy venue so that I can put some miles in ASAP.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Oooh looks LIGHT! How much does she weigh?

We are having a warm December here in LA - 80 yesterday and red flag warning - you guys should come visit & do a little nostalgia riding!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Official frame weight is 1095g, but that is for a size larger than mine (I have the smallest size). I forgot to weigh the frame before building, so I will just have to do a complete-bike weight when it is done...

The weather looks nice out there - it is cold and sunny here, so most of our riding takes place in Moab and points south... We drove by Black Dragon the other day, I think that will have to be our next XC ride...

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/trails/blkdragon.htm

Cheers,
C


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Light.*

Okay, finished...

Complete bike is approximately 22.5 pounds with XTR, DT 240/4.1 wheels, and FSA K-Force cockpit...:yesnod:

JMH


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Those are soooooo sexy. I work at a dealer, and am going to have a hard time avoiding temptation. Droool... I'm picturing one with red I9 wheels, and King Headset and Hope brake bits..... I need to stop.



How did you like your Scape? That's more in the budget range of a bike shop employee.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

The Scape is super light, responsive and fun to ride. Definitely a race machine. I rode mine for a year, mostly up in Park City/DeerValley and couldn't have asked for a better XC machine.

If you are in the dream stage - you should go check this out. You can spec your Scape-to-be:

http://www.orbea-usa.com/mto2/default.aspx


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Ooooohhhh..... they have that for MTBs now too! Sweet. Last I knew it was for roadies only.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

OK, having actually tried the built to order, I'm not impressed with the options. I think I'll do it myself.


----------



## dHarriet (Sep 26, 2005)

ooohhhh...pretty...nice lines...sexy bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

omg... that is soooo beautiful...


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

carbolious!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*oh my!*

that has got to be hotttest bike i've ever seen!!!

wow - you are one lucky girl!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You will have to give us a full ride report on that beauty. I ride an Orbea roadie and really enjoy it, it's the rare time that I get to shift.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

It is no secret, I am a huge Orbea fan. Their Dama road bikes are a real pleasure - I raced on them for several years, and felt like they were the best handling and steering bikes I have ever had - real crit rockets. I think that this is because Orbea has been making high-end little bikes destined for events like the Tour for a very long time (like since people thought smoking made your lungs open up for climbs), not just because it is trendy right now to do WSD.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

JMH said:


> Okay, finished...
> 
> Complete bike is approximately 22.5 pounds with XTR, DT 240/4.1 wheels, and FSA K-Force cockpit...:yesnod:
> 
> JMH


It looks, well, fierce, in stealth black with that short, low stem. Schweet! Very schweet!

Kathy :^D


----------



## amor587 (Dec 9, 2004)

chuky.... that bike is awesome! Looks super sleek. Can you post a few of it dirty? Bikes tend to look completely different when dirty and I'm imagining that your bike will have that "I can't stop looking at it" look even when it's dusted up.:thumbsup:


----------



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

*Awesome bike*



JMH said:


> Okay, finished...
> 
> Complete bike is approximately 22.5 pounds with XTR, DT 240/4.1 wheels, and FSA K-Force cockpit...:yesnod:
> 
> JMH


Hi nice bike, is headset integrated into the frame?


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

It is an internal headset, not an integrated headset. All parts of the headset are replaceable, as opposed to integrated headsets, where one or more parts of the headset are actually a part of the frame. 

The bike is awesome, btw - I have been riding the heck out of it, it handles really well and is super spry. It is my favorite XC bike yet.

Cheers,
C


----------



## AZDirtGurl (Feb 15, 2005)

The bike is awesome! Can you post some action shots of you and the bike? I really like the look or Orbea's, especially their roadbikes. Let us know how it rides on the trail.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

It is rare I take pictures when I am riding that bike, as I am usually out for a training ride with no stops. Pictures seem to happen more with the full suspension bike.

The bike is fantastic, I ride it at least 2-3 times a week (when I am not riding my Orbea road bike or my Orbea FS). Wicked fast, corners and climbs like crazy. Did 4.5 hours on it today - it was perfect. 

Orbea makes really awesome bikes for women. Their XC bikes have nice low headtubes so you can get a good racy position (no sloppy saddles below handlebars on XC bikes for me). I think that Marga Fullana had some influence on how those bikes are designed, so it doesn't surprise me that they work so well for women. Not to mention that fact that Luna has been racing them for 2 years and that for 2 years in a row, the US women's XC champion has been on an Alma (and this year, the French and Spanish men's champions and Julien Absalon, the men's world champion are also on Almas).

The Orbea women's road bikes are kick-a**, too. Just got this:


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

Good god, there is nothing more beautiful than an Orbea.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

I have to say Chuky you are a full on bike sl*t  

Sometime we have to get together and ride. I'm in St George but nursing a sorry broken collar bone and hand at the moment.


----------



## adimiro (Jan 11, 2006)

Could someone please explain the characteristics and advantages of a carbon fiber frame? Less weight is obvious. But for example, what are the ride characteristics compared to steel vs aluminum vs titanium?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

adimiro said:


> Could someone please explain the characteristics and advantages of a carbon fiber frame? Less weight is obvious. But for example, what are the ride characteristics compared to steel vs aluminum vs titanium?


A carbon frame can be tuned to have all sorts of different ride characteristics by changing the pattern, direction, etc. of the carbon weave. So, for example, a carbon hardtail could be made to have a bit of vertical compliance to smooth out the ride, while remaining lateraly stiff. A cabon frame can be both stiff, and deliver a smooth ride. That's the theroy anyway.

That said, a well made frame from any material can ride great, and a poorly made one can ride like a pile of sh!t. Carbon does give a frame designer lots of latitude for tweaking ride properties to their liking. But really, it all comes down to design and construction.

Carbon's weak point is impact resistance. It's fatigue strenght is great- ride it all day, everyday for forever, and it'll hold- so long as you don't crash. Impacts can crack carbon parts fairly easily, and you often can't tell that any damage has been done by looking at it. Also, when carbon breaks, it really cuts loose. Think of it like this: take a toothpick and a steel wire of equal strength and stiffness. The toothpick will be a bit thicker, and a bit lighter. Flex them between your fingers until both fail. The wire will bend. It won't be as strong as it used to be, but it will still be capable of supporting some load. The toothpick on the other hand, will snap. This isn't to say that carbon is inherintly weak. It's mode of failure is just catastrophic. Things get exciting when a carbon part fails.


----------



## Leadghost (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, aluminum failures with the thin tubes people use these days result in the same catastrophic snap without a warning bend.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

chuky said:


> Got a new toy this morning - an Orbea Alma XC frame. Hard to convey how beautiful this thing is, all curves and perfect carbon shapes. I can't wait to build it up and ride it - I love my Orbea Scape, this has got to be even better!
> 
> Seeing as how this is ski season in Utah, we may have to make a trek to a non-snowy venue so that I can put some miles in ASAP.
> 
> ...


oooh! sssssssssssssexy!!!!

sorry we missed you guys. if you're bored and want to make the trip up to Moab this weekend we've come back and will be riding here thru sat. 

rt


----------



## Alpine Dreams (Apr 25, 2007)

JMH said:


> Okay, finished...
> 
> Complete bike is approximately 22.5 pounds with XTR, DT 240/4.1 wheels, and FSA K-Force cockpit...:yesnod:
> 
> JMH


Nice bike. No offense, but that's pretty much a tank for a high end carbon hardtail?


----------



## Bluebug32 (Jan 13, 2006)

wow, I think I may have just drooled on myself...


----------



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

*MY Hot Alma*



JMH said:


> Okay, finished...
> 
> Complete bike is approximately 22.5 pounds with XTR, DT 240/4.1 wheels, and FSA K-Force cockpit...:yesnod:
> 
> JMH


Just finished my ALMA 22.3 pounds, will get it lighter but going ride it for a while first, take a look


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

O. oh my gawd you got it. O.

O. WOW.

I am all delighted and happy and a bit jealous wrapped up in one! Wow!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Not with an enjoyable build, i.e. 2.3" tires and disk brakes. You could drop a pound by sacrificing traction and braking control.

And my initial post was wrong, it's 21.5 lbs...

JMH



Alpine Dreams said:


> Nice bike. No offense, but that's pretty much a tank for a high end carbon hardtail?


----------

